# I suggest putting Disclaimer on BOX



## mlprice (Apr 5, 2011)

After my experience of trying to get TIVO to work on Time Warner in Downtown Los Angeles, since December of 2010, I'd recommend putting a disclaimer on the box. 

I actually intend to pursue making this happen. 

It should read something like...

"WARNING: IN ORDER TO WORK WITH YOUR CABLE PROVIDER, YOU WILL HAVE TO USE THE CABLE CARD SYSTEM. THIS IS AT BEST A 50/50 PROPOSITION. IT MIGHT WORK, IT MIGHT NOT. IF IT DOES NOT WORK, TIVO REGARDS THIS AS A PROBLEM BETWEEN YOU AND YOUR CABLE PROVIDER. IF YOU CANNOT GET TIVO TO WORK, IT IS NOT A TIVO ISSUE. WE WILL PROVIDE SOME TELEPHONE SUPPORT, BUT AT BEST THIS WILL DESCRIBE HOW IT SHOULD WORK. SO BEFORE YOU PURCHASE, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED. TIVO IS NOT GUARANTEED TO WORK WITH YOUR PROVIDER."

That way people can get a feel for what they may be in for.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Returns

TiVo offers a 30-day Money Back Guarantee for all items purchased directly from TiVo. You may return an item for any reason within 30 days of your purchase date to receive a full refund.* Just contact TiVo Customer Support for approval and instructions. All returns must be approved by TiVo.

We are so confident you'll love the smart, automatic recording features of the TiVo® service, we offer a 30-day money-back guarantee. If, for any reason at all, you're not completely satisfied, just call us at 877-367-8486 within the first 30 days of service activation and let us know you want to cancel. You risk nothing!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mlprice said:


> I actually intend to pursue making this happen.


seriously?

your time would be better spent beating on the FCC about your cable provider and cable card issue -- the FCC has been active in dealing with such issues


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

You gotta look on the positive side.. when HBO has a free weekend, if you spend the 2 days on the phone till you finally get your cablecard to allow the free HBO weekend, you will then get free HBO for awhile afterwards as the cable company struggles for months trying to turn it off.


----------



## mlprice (Apr 5, 2011)

I still think that people should know there are cable card problems that might prevent TiVO from working at all, and that TiVO accepts no responsibility for these situations. That should be printed in large letters on the box.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

mlprice said:


> I still think that people should know there are cable card problems that might prevent TiVO from working at all, and that TiVO accepts no responsibility for these situations. That should be printed in large letters on the box.


There are gasoline problems that might prevent my Jeep from working at all, and Chrysler accepts no responsibility for those situations.

There are electricity problems that might prevent my stove from working at all, and General Electric accepts no responsibility for those situations.

There are ...

As long as the Tivo properly implements their part of the specification in dealing with the cablecard, they're in the clear. It's the cableco's responsibility to provide a functioning cablecard and they deserve the blame if they are unable to do so. Tivo can't enforce cablecard compatibility anymore than they can ensure the CATV feed coming into your house presents an adequate signal.

I dislike cablecards as much as anyone, but in this Tivo (and other consumer electronics manufacturers) is the victim, not the cause.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> I still think that people should know there are cable card problems that might prevent TiVO from working at all, and that TiVO accepts no responsibility for these situations. That should be printed in large letters on the box.


Fully agree, but add the fact without a cable card, don't expect in the clear stations to be listed with the same channel number that is in the Guide. Preventing you from scheduling programs through the Guide that you paid $500 for the lifetime subscription for.


----------

